# So the end of the world could be tomorrow....!



## vocaltest (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, technically today, its 12:40am here (10th September 2008). 

I'm no scientist but... the jist of it is... scientists are trying to recreate the big bang on mainland Europe (don't ask me where... somethings telling me Switzerland or Germany but i'm not sure). They're recreating it by spinning particles around in opposite directions, then they will make the particles collide which in theory, will recreate the big bang, but on a lesser scale obviously.
Some people have been saying it could go wrong and cause the world to implode and we would all die, and I've been discussing this with some friends and they're all scared.
Am I the only person who isn't scared? For a start if it was that dangerous, they wouldn't do it, and second of all, if it does happen, it'd happen so quickly we wouldn't even realise!

Anyway... thoughts on this??

If you have no idea what I'm going on about... here is some websites haha:

Large Hadron Collider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Big Bang Day (CERN) 10th September 2008 - THE PLANET WATCH COMMUNITY FORUM

CERN | LHC First Beam

Homepage - Large Hadron Collider

*edit*
the particles will just start spinning tomorrow/today, and they will eventually collide in october.


----------



## Solace (Sep 9, 2008)

I read this..

And I LOL'D really loudly. 

People are always thinking of new ways to bring about the destruction of mankind! Sweet.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm not convinced we'll die but it is a huge deal.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_I read this..

And I LOL'D really loudly. 

People are always thinking of new ways to bring about the destruction of mankind! Sweet._

 
haha, i don't think its a plot to bring about the destruction of mankind, its to discover how our universe was formed. but yes, it could destroy mankind!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_i'm not convinced we'll die but it is a huge deal._

 
i agree. i doubt we will realise we're dying if it does go wrong... we'll find out!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, if we do, we won't care.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 9, 2008)

My thoughts are this fucking ridiculous and I don't see the point in doing it. But, I'm not a big fan of science and discovering all that jazz. lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_My thoughts are this fucking ridiculous and I don't see the point in doing it. But, I'm not a big fan of science and discovering all that jazz. lol_

 
Please tell me you're being ironic, satirical, sarcastic, or something. Please?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

The LHC is really fucking exciting. The gist of it is that they hope to have huge discoveries in physics. I honestly think everyone should be excited about this; if all goes well, we are going to reach a greater understanding of the world. How cool is that?

As far as danger goes, the particle collisions are going to be tiny and die out fast. People shouldn't really be concerned with being sucked into a blackhole. It's not like the ones in out space.


----------



## shootout (Sep 9, 2008)

I think this is really cool.
And if I have to die now, I go in the name of science!


----------



## blueagave (Sep 9, 2008)

Physics makes me wet. 

And as far as this goes, I'm not scared.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 10, 2008)

Girls dont be fooled by this _*over-hyped *_"big-bang" atom hadron collider.  They _*can never*_ re-create the big bang, if so this whole milky way galaxy will be destroyed.  Even if this is on such a small scale, you would be surprised at what could happen if a big bang was re created even on such a minuscule scale. 

This is nothing new.  What they are just trying to do is break down the atom, as far as we know the atom is "supposedly" smallest particle on earth, but what happens when you break down the atom itself, there has to be something smaller than an atom, right? I mean something has to make up an atom..  You can break down an atom by taking 2 atoms, have them move at the speed of light in opposite directions, and if/when they collide they will create a mini explosion and the atoms will spatter into even smaller particles.. and this is one of the research they are doing, plus a whole bunch of other researches they are doing which even they probably have a difficult time understanding, yet alone trying to explain this to the public is even harder [Hence the habron is a huge circular machine, that hosts thousands of atoms circulating in opposite directions, in hopes they will collide].  Its such a big deal because the habron colldier they are using is brand new and will spin atoms at a much higher speed than older colliders.  But in order for this collision to happen the atoms need to be moving at the speed of light, if it is even .00000000001 seconds too slow, this will not be possible.  And the LHC, is the _closest_ possible man-made machine on earths existance that can force atoms to move _near_ the speed of light.. besides light itself of course, and it is a huge deal to the scientific community.

OH p.s... Dont be mistaken! since atoms _need to_ _move at_ the speed of light for the big bang to occur, which is impossible due to earths gravity, they closest they can come to it, is the conditions of the atomosphere seconds after the big bang..

Part of what they are doing is... they will study a "liquid" form of matter called quark-gluon plasma that existed seconds after the actual big bang billions of years ago.


----------



## ratmist (Sep 10, 2008)

For anyone wanting to know more in a quick, easily digestable way about the LHC, go here:  BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Large Hadron Collider: Guide introduction


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 10, 2008)

On a slightly lighter note, when reading a couple of articles on it, I stumbled across this - Boffins in 'Doomsday' rap | The Sun |News 

I'm actually pretty interested to see what'll happen once they actually start doing the collisions, and I'm not usually into science-y stuff.


----------



## Nox (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueagave* 

 
_*Physics makes me wet. *

And as far as this goes, I'm not scared._

 
^ LOL!

In college it was quantum physics that made me _sweat_.  Whew!  Never want to do that again.

Anyhow, what I am curious about is the colossal amount of energy being consumed in this project.

As Moby said it, "we are all made of stars".  I think it would actually be a neat way to go out... the way the stars do.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 10, 2008)

physics just the thought of it makes me nervous i only passed one test for that class in highschool just thinking about it makes me sweat and the worst/best part of it was that i made 95 on my worksheets (all by myself no cheating or coping) yet i never passed the damn tests but i still passed the class because evrything else was good  and what pissed me off was that every one else did soo good here but not in chemistryy like meee! i made a high 90 in that class i loove chem. oh well im exited about this because ive always been a science geek as long as i dont get my poor head blown off! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's cool and I can't wait to see what the results are whether it is the world imploding, an alternate dimension being created, or some kind of Half-Life scenario.  I bet that people thought the same thing when the Atom bomb was created and look how great that turned out to be. Go science!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay in all seriousness though, I don't think the world is going to end.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 11, 2008)

Well we're still here

I don't think they've collided the particles yet though, that's supposed to happen over the next few weeks.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Just checking in.  I'm still here.


----------



## Korms (Sep 12, 2008)

Live webcam of the LHC!

lhc














Not really, but look anyway.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 12, 2008)

It's weird because I'm known to be a really paranoid person, but I'm not scared.

To me it's either we do it and we're all okay and we find out some cool stuff, or we're all gone so quickly and painlessly and it's over anyways. I can't stop it or do anything about it, so I'm not going to let it shiver me timbers.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 12, 2008)

lolz... check out this link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.  com/


----------



## Brittni (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Please tell me you're being ironic, satirical, sarcastic, or something. Please?_

 
No... LOL.

I really don't see the point in doing it, but then again I just browsed the forums and wasn't really given a reason to see why I should be excited about this. I'm not a fan of science: it's that simple *FOR ME*


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_No... LOL.

I really don't see the point in doing it, but then again I just browsed the forums and wasn't really given a reason to see why I should be excited about this. I'm not a fan of science: it's that simple *FOR ME*_

 
SCIENCE is what drives our lives, it's what creates new formulas in makeup, what makes newer, better ways to live our lives, fuel our bodies, etc. How could you NOT be interested in science, seeing that it is involved in your life EVERYDAY? I could see someone not be all about the technical aspects surrounding the Hadron collider, but if we could find out even a billionth of a scrap of knowledge about how our world began, it could be really exciting.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

i was pretty stoked when i was reading about the collider the other day at work. it will be interesting to learn a little more about the "god particle."

but we're not going to be swallowed up by a black hole. i think organizations only brought up that argument because if this works, it will lend alot more scientific proof to the theory of evolution and the big bang. if this thing does create any black holes, they'll be so minute they'll just shrink back up and disappear within seconds of their birth.

this is massive and i'm excited. WAAAAY EXCITED.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 14, 2008)

An example of why one should have a basic understanding of science: 

YouTube - Conspiracy Fail


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_An example of why one should have a basic understanding of science: _

 
i hope those sirens are the police coming to give this woman a 51/50 evaluation.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

This pic made me laugh:  Science...it works


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_An example of why one should have a basic understanding of science: _

 
0h n0ez t3h rainbows oozing out of our ground!!!!!!

I LOLd so hard at this, thanks


----------



## Kalico (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_An example of why one should have a basic understanding of science:_

 
Come on now... we _all know_ that didn't happen 20 years ago!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_Come on now... we all know that didn't happen 20 years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Yes, I too am frightened by this sudden emergence of these so-called "rainbows".  What's next?  Water falling from the sky in little droplets?  Insanity!  It's insanity, I tell you!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont want to die b4 metal urge comes out........ just sayin


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_I read this..

*And I LOL'D really loudly.* 

People are always thinking of new ways to bring about the destruction of mankind! Sweet._

 
 same and I _*never *_do that.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

omg...that video you posted janice...I spat my water out..thanks.


----------

